# 40% OFF at Sports Authority



## ITGuy (Apr 28, 2011)

Just wanted to pass the word. *40% OFF at Sports Authority. *

I got a few good deals. BOOYAH BOOGEE bait for $4 after discount, Gitzit Large Paddle Fry jigs for $2.69, Minn Kota MKP-7 Weedless prop for $2.38 yes $2.38 after discount. Lots of plastics as well and all kinds of other stuff. 

I may pass on my savings on the Minn Kota MKP-7 Weedless prop to a member that needs it. Maybe a trade? I don't even have a trolling motor yet but couldn't pass up a spare prop for less than $3!!!


----------

